# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Bloodwork came back - bad cholesterol leves...and Syphilis!! Need some feedback, here

## The_locomotive

So, right this summer I had been off roids for about three months. I did blood tests at my doctors office to see if I was ready for another cycle. I told the doctor what I planned to take and he smiled and nodded enthusiastically.  :Smilie: 
Later he called me up and said everything looked fine, something called c-ks levels were slightly above the normal range, but that was nothing to worry about as it was a direct result of training. 

I've now done a 12 week cycle that looks like this:

* Testosterone : 600mg/week 
* Masterone: 150 mg/week
* Tren : 150 mg/week
* HGH: 3IU a day (I get carpal tunnel syndrome and can't take more than 3IUs a day.  :Smilie:  )

My stats are:
Age: 29
Height: 6"2
Weight: about 250lbs with slightly visible abs. 

I managed to increase my deadlift to an even 300kgs (about 670lbs) from a previous personal best of 630, so I'm pleased with that. I increased my muscle mass substantially while actually shedding fat quite noticably.

Anyway - I went in to do a new blood test with another doctor who was clearly very anti-steroid . He managed to say that "a lot of users have decreased sex drive while on roids". This just shows he knows nothing about it.

He then calls me up and practically yells at me saying I was "destroying my body". He told me my c-ks levels are too high and my cholesterol profil isn't good. *"On top of that you've got syphilis!!"*
What the....!!!

OK - the syphilis I can explain: I went on a holiday to Eastern Europe. Got a girlfriend. Banged her five times a day, trusted her when she claimed to be "a good and educated girl" so I didn't wear rubber.
Yeah....

Then again - I've had my way with about 20 girls this year, so it was really only a matter of time before something like this would happen. Steroids =killer body and increased sex drive. Its pure mathematics, when you think of it.  :Smilie: 

Anyhow - the only thing I see any reason to worry about is my cholesterol. The levels are

BEFORE MY CURRENT CYCLE:
Total cholesterol: 3,4 (great)
HDL (the good one): 0,8 (slightly low, should be 1,0)
LDL (the bad one): 2,0 (great)

DURING THE LAST WEEK OF MY CYCLE:
Total cholesterol: 4,2 (pretty good, actually)
HDL (the good one): 0,5 (ouch!)
LDL (the bad one): 3,6 (slightly too high, it should stay below 3,0)

The way I see it, the only thing that might be reason for concern is the low HDL cholesterol. But how big of a deal is it really? I mean, this test is not representative of my entire year. Now I'll be off steroids for at least three months, giving the body time to recover. Also, I don't smoke, drink (at all) or eat junk food. I don't eat fish, but I drink cod liver oil twice every day. I also do lots of cardio and my blood pressure is cool.

Having a HDL level of 0,5 for a limited time doesn't seem so scary, but then again I'm no expert. 
I've heard that eating garlic pills is good for the cholesterol. Has anyone tried it?

----------


## taskmasterz06

Are you taking Niacin or Fish oil? Both of those should address your cholesterol issues. 

You could have left out all the "extra" info above. Lol

----------


## The_locomotive

I'm taking a fish oil that I believe is called cod liver oil in English. I take it twice a day. I don't take Niacin, though. I'll check that out. Thanks for the tip.

As for the extra info - well, I like to entertain and I'm able to laugh at myself.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Focusmen

why test durint the last week of cycle? as most every ones levels are out of wack, thats why we come off or come down. i usaually do blooldwork 4-6 weeks after

----------


## The_locomotive

> why test durint the last week of cycle? as most every ones levels are out of wack, thats why we come off or come down. i usaually do blooldwork 4-6 weeks after


Hi!
I wanted to see how bad things were when I was on roids. I think its good to know how bad things are at their worst. I will also do another test in about three months before going on a new cycle (if things look good).

----------


## gearbox

Congrats on the dead lift. Your a beast...also get some flax seed powder for your Hdl. Just take a tablespoon with your protein shake. Good morning and night

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Gotta watch out for those women. It's the bitchez that getchyez. Ha!

----------


## The Bishop

***************

----------


## Macon_Bacon

> I'm taking a fish oil that I believe is called cod liver oil in English. I take it twice a day. *I don't take Niacin, though. I'll check that out.* Thanks for the tip.


Just so you know, most Niacin products will make your skin flush and itch a little until you get used it. First time I took it I freaked out a little because I thought I was having an allergic reaction. As for the syphilis, get it taken care of because if you have it for too long it can mess with your mental faculties. Hitler had syphilis for 13 years. http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/2842819.stm

----------


## The_locomotive

> Congrats on the dead lift. Your a beast...also get some flax seed powder for your Hdl. Just take a tablespoon with your protein shake. Good morning and night


Thanks, I try my best to be a badass beast. I take lot of fish oil, but I'm not sure its quite the same as taking flax seed oil.

----------


## The_locomotive

> Gotta watch out for those women. It's the bitchez that getchyez. Ha!


Tell me about it!
A couple of months ago I nailed an Asian underwear model (half Asian, half American), and while she was riding me she suddenly slapped my face like a motherfu.... repeatedly! Then she spat on me! Hell, with chicks like that I need to juice simply to defend myself! LOL§!

----------


## The_locomotive

> Can the "extra info" be cured? 
> 
> 
> I thought it could be with a shot given at the right time but I dont know..


I've got that covered. If you catch syphilis there's a 33% chance it will go away on its own, a 33% chance that you live with it your entire life without reaching the fatal third level of infection. And then there's a 33% chance that the virus will infect your organs and brain causing insanity and death.
It takes many many years before reaching this state, though, and by taking antibiotics two times a day for 14 days you're as good as new.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bonaparte

> I've got that covered. If you catch syphilis there's a 33% chance it will go away on its own, a 33% chance that you live with it your entire life without reaching the fatal third level of infection. And then there's a 33% chance that *the virus* will infect your organs and brain causing insanity and death.
> It takes many many years before reaching this state, though, and by taking antibiotics two times a day for 14 days you're as good as new.


It is bacterial, not viral. Hence the reason it is easily treated with antibiotics.

----------


## Brohim

bump this is a funny thread

----------


## flatland4life

OK - the syphilis I can explain: I went on a holiday to Eastern Europe. Got a girlfriend. Banged her five times a day, trusted her when she claimed to be "a good and educated girl" so I didn't wear rubber.
Yeah....

Then again - I've had my way with about 20 girls this year, so it was really only a matter of time before something like this would happen. Steroids =killer body and increased sex drive. Its pure mathematics, when you think of it. 



Never date this guys old girlfriends

----------


## Charly Rivers

Dude you can take as many steroids you want but never forget to wear a condom u are lucky to get just Syphilis.

----------


## kt159992

Fish Oil should Help

----------


## ecsaaron

If you havent woke up in the morning with it throwing up in your underware yet its going to get real good if you dont start antibiotics.You may have to get in the shower just to get them off...

----------


## Shootsteel

what? I thought gear was kinda like a shield as well....I am confused (especially after reading ecsaaron's post)....a moral to the story never drink and post

----------


## The_locomotive

I never even noticed I had syphilis, and some antibiotics took care of it right away, no stress. But having contracted syphilis makes me feel kind of dirty - so getting laid like a rock star does have a downside, it seems.  :Wink:

----------


## Far from massive

I nailed this Asian chick...

Let's do a rewind. She was riding you and slapped you repeatedly then spit in your face...I am pretty sure she nailed you LOL

Also I am betting she was the one who gave you the "Hot Dick"

PS you know there are a lot of EurAsian post op transexuals that look pretty good, the only trouble is their advanced syphliss leads to violent outbursts of slapping and spitting.



I had a similar thing happen once when I was about 25, I picked up this really smokin 16 yr old runaway and when I pulled out my cock she said "I can't" well I was fairly well hung but nothing dangerous and thought she was just trying to game a little so I said "you can and you will" in my best Marque De Sade accent and pushed her head in the pillow and had at it....well about a week later I found out what she really meant when the drip started.

----------


## kelkel

Hysterical thread. More of them should have back-stories like this! Absolutely entertaining and a little horrifying all at once!  :7up: 

Enjoyed it op!

----------


## Carter Dwayne

This made my day LOL you do live an exciting life

----------


## BBJT200

lmao, this thread is hilarious. Almost makes me wish i had a story like that.

----------


## austinite

lol. Awesome. Did you get your Test levels checked after cycle? If so, where do they stand?

----------


## Schmooze

Hmmmm, sounds familiar, was her name Wendy? LOL.



> Tell me about it!
> A couple of months ago I nailed an Asian underwear model (half Asian, half American), and while she was riding me she suddenly slapped my face like a motherfu.... repeatedly! Then she spat on me! Hell, with chicks like that I need to juice simply to defend myself! LOL§!

----------

